# Looking for a clinic in UK for "Mini-IVF + banking" over 40 !



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am from France, 42 yo with diminished ovarian reserve. I was advised to bank embryos (for almost one year) and to do ET after that. It is not possible to do that in France.
That is why I am looking for a clinic in UK with good results for my age (cycling with Mini IVF + banking embryo).

Important : in USA, some clinics like LIFE or New Hope have very good results for women over 40 but i can not travel and bank each cycle (i need to cycle for one year).

Please any advise ? Thanks. 
i do not know anything about clinics in UK !!

SoniaI


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Sonia, I'm with Create in London who specialise in mild IVF for lovely ladies like us with diminished reserve.  

I have had one short lived BFP with them on my first cycle, nothing on my second and a little frostie waiting for our final try shortly, so no great success for me yet.  Like most busy clinics I suppose, they can be a bit chaotic and aren't the easiest to work with sometimes when you live a long way away (we're 5 hours from them) but apart from that I've really liked them.

I'm sure lots of ladies will suggest some others for you.

Wishing you lots of luck with your decisions x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Sonia

I am curious about this. I've heard - through reading FF - that CRGH are quite keen on this. I will be following your progress. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

I had both my treatments with CRGH and each time I did natural cycle IVF and "banked" my embryos. My first treatment was over 3 cycles and so when i had my ET I had one fresh embryo and 2 frozen. My second treatment was over 2 cycles and was the same, 2 frozen and 1 fresh. i would recommend CRGH, good team and up to date embryology techniques.


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Molly99 for your reply. I checked the web site of your clinic. Great ..i should contact them to get a first RdV.
They offer a package of 6 cycles, i think this can be a good option for me.
- What was you treatment ? clomid, femara or injectibles ?

Thank you LuckyE for your reply. Ok course, i do not mind .. i hope that many ladies share their experience in this post to hepl us.
i am not familiar with some short words : what is FF ?
You can find a lot of information on (http://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/) about how they work in NH and LIFE (in USA). It is very intresting and the concept of these clinics is from Japan (Mini IVF for older women). I was reading posts there for about 1 year and i learned a lot of things.
i decided to do Mini IVF + banking in UK because i am living in Paris (it tooks 2h20 by eurostar but very expensive).

I just read you post "Barbster" .. thanks for sharing your experience. I have not visited the web site of CRGH.
It is very intresting, i should compare 2 or 3 clinics (prices, treatments ..) to choose quickly my UK CLINIC. I want to start in July ou August if i can decide soon.
If you do not mind, i have two questions :
- why have you choose CRGH (have you compared with CREATE or some other clinics for the same service (over 40, DOR : MiniIVF+ banking) ? 
- What was you treatment ? clomid, femara or injectibles ?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

HI Sonia, 

I'm not really sure about the difference between Mild and Mini IVF, I think that they may be different though.  For my Mild cycles, I started Menopur and Burserilin on day 2, collection was on day 14.  It was very short & simple and probably the best for my body I expect.  Bizarrely I had a worse response on my second cycle, same protocol but slightly increased dose of Menopur.  For me, it seems as though the milder the better.

It sounds like you've done some amazing research xx


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard the DE speech some years ago but my husband still not accepting such solution.
That is why, i continue to try with my OE until nothing can grow on my ovaries ..  :  

Best wishes,

Sonia


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh lovely, I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through.  It must be a very hard decision for both of you but big and extra   for you because you're the one who has to go through all of this.

Wishing you so much luck. xxx


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Molly99,

Thanks for sharing, shat about the dose of Menopur ?

I was doing some unsucceful treatments (IVF, IUI) in France since 39 yo... stopped last month.
During this time, i was reading some research papers and learned a lot but i was reading only "one" forum (http://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/). 
I have not tried to be pregnant before 37-38 !! 
Last April, i start searching an European clinic on Internet. I posted my question on the USA forum, some ladies there advise me to visit your forum (i have never heard about it in the past).

Best wishes,

Sonia


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that I was on 225 of Menopur the first time and 300 the second.  

Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful treatments, it's very hard isn't it.

You're probably closer to my clinic than I am!  It's difficult being so far away but by no means impossible, it just gives you a little extra to focus on!

This forum is amazing (FF = Fertility Friends in LuckyE's post), it's full of the most incredible and knowledgeable women.  I don't think that there's a question that you can ask that someone else isn't thinking or hasn't already asked! x


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Molly99,

i just read the information below your post.
I am so sorry for your mc.

I was following many treatments from 39 to 42. I was pregnant at 40 (natural pragnancy after a failed IVF) and mc after 5 months so i loss more than 7-8 months that year.

I think if i was 40 yo NOW, i will only bank embryos each cycle for 1-2 years and than i do ET after getting 8-10 blasts
Now, i can grow 1 or 2 eggs when i cycle but i thing a very poor quality... at 40 yo, my eggs were better !

but may be i am wrong. I is hard to say what is the best way to take.

I hope that you will have the possibility to continue treatments soon.

Sonia


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Molly99,

i just read the information below your post.
I am so sorry for your mc.

I was following many treatments from 39 to 42. I was pregnant at 40 (natural pragnancy after a failed IVF) and mc after 5 months so i loss more than 7-8 months that year.

I think if i was 40 yo NOW, i will only bank embryos each cycle for 1-2 years and than i do ET after getting 8-10 blasts
Now, i can grow 1 or 2 eggs when i cycle but i thing a very poor quality... at 40 yo, my eggs were better !

but may be i am wrong. I is hard to say what is the best way to take.

I hope that you will have the possibility to continue treatments soon.

Sonia


----------

